# Quick - Someone tell me I am not INSANE?!



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Used E46 ZHP anyone? :eeps:

*
My 2007 MINI Cooper S *
Base MSRP* $21,200 
Destination & Handling $650

paint 
Chili Red Body Color $0 
Black Roof/Mirrors $0

package 
Premium Package $1,400 
Automatic AC 
Dual Pane Panoramic Sunroof 
Leather Sport Wheel w/Multifunction 
Sport Package $1,400 
Dynamic Stability Control 
Xenon Headlamps w/Power Wash 
17" Crown-Spoke (Performance) 
No Bonnet Stripes 
Convenience Package $1,400 
Comfort Access System 
Bluetooth Mobile Phone Preparation 
Universal Garage Door Opener 
Auto Dimming Rear View Mirror 
Rain Sensor and Auto Headlamps 
Center Arm Rest

performance 
Front Fog Lamps STD 
6-Speed Getrag Manual STD

cockpit 
Sport Seats STD 
On-Board Computer STD 
6-spkr AM/FM CD Player STD 
Cloth: Checkered Carbon Black/Black $0 
Interior Surface Checkered STD

TOTAL MSRP AS CONFIGURED* $26,050

accessory** 
No selections in this category

TOTAL ACCESSORIES ** $0 
TOTAL MSRP AS CONFIGURED* $26,050

TOTAL COMBINED $26,050


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

don't forget the LSD. Go on, pull the trigger!


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Sorry. Incomplete data.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

The only crazy part might be having another black roof in Orlando.Do you have a name for Magnuses younger yet bigger brother?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Clarke said:


> The only crazy part might be having another black roof in Orlando.Do you have a name for Magnuses younger yet bigger brother?


Hey Bro. :wave:

Yeah, black roof may not be the choicest color but hey, its the real deal (No stock Mini Cooper S ever left the factory in red with a white roof - works cars only, which you know. ). Chili and Black FTW.

Dunno about name, they sort of name themselves.

Our White over black '94 1.3i Cooper was registered in the UK as M294AUF, so of course she became "Muffy".

We'll see, we'll see...


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

ProRail said:


> Sorry. Incomplete data.


See my signature, next to last last line.  :rofl:


----------



## dneves1285 (Jul 19, 2006)

*E46 gone, new MCS in stable*

I did the exact thing with my M3 ten days ago. A totally different car, the Mini, but hoots of fun, great mileage, plenty of power (got the JCW engine kit) and real nice around traffic! It goes anywhere! Enjoy! Either you're not insane...or maybe I am?


----------



## denhugh (Mar 23, 2002)

Just did the same 5 days ago (pristine 323Ci owned since new). CR/CR with all packages. Totally different (some adjustment still coming), but very quick and light on its feet compared with an E46-but still feels planted (if you can combine those feels-which I think you can). I would add the Hifi stereo option.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

javelina1 said:


> don't forget the LSD. Go on, pull the trigger!


Limited Slip Diff? Why? Control torque steer? :dunno:


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Good MINI info at this site:

http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1530764

buy the car, you'll love it! We love our MINI!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

javelina1 said:


> Good MINI info at this site:
> 
> http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1530764
> 
> buy the car, you'll love it! We love our MINI!


Ah so...thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

*Don't do it. * I regret letting my 2003 ZHP go in 2006 and while I enjoy my 2007 Cooper S...it's maybe 75% the car my ZHP was. I wouldn't dream of making this change. I escaped an e90 330i for a Cooper S but I can't see giving up a ZHP for a FWD car that really isn't on the same level. The ZHP is just better in every way but weight.

Drive them back to back. The ZHP handles better, is more comfortable, has far more power and is 10 times more fun in the corners and on a track.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> *Don't do it. * I regret letting my 2003 ZHP go in 2006 and while I enjoy my 2007 Cooper S...it's maybe 75% the car my ZHP was. I wouldn't dream of making this change. I escaped an e90 330i for a Cooper S but I can't see giving up a ZHP for a FWD car that really isn't on the same level. The ZHP is just better in every way but weight.
> 
> Drive them back to back. The ZHP handles better, is more comfortable, has far more power and is 10 times more fun in the corners and on a track.


Good advice.

We are keeping our E46 M3, though I am anxiously waiting to pull the trigger for the Mini S.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> *Don't do it. * I regret letting my 2003 ZHP go in 2006 and while I enjoy my 2007 Cooper S...it's maybe 75% the car my ZHP was. I wouldn't dream of making this change. I escaped an e90 330i for a Cooper S but I can't see giving up a ZHP for a FWD car that really isn't on the same level. The ZHP is just better in every way but weight.
> 
> Drive them back to back. The ZHP handles better, is more comfortable, has far more power and is 10 times more fun in the corners and on a track.


You must be talking with Mrs. Wingspan. :eeps:

She thinks I'm truly nuts. :bigpimp:

Meh, I spent a half hour on mini2.com last night; the number of posts on reliability issues on the R56 kind of sobered me up a little.

I went ahead and ordered a Zeckhausen CDV-delete valve.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Am I the only one that likes pie?


----------



## gjhsu (Oct 23, 2007)

I like pie.

I also like my 07 MCS.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I consider myself lucky, I picked the ZHP over a 2006 Cooper S, but my fiance plans to buy a Cooper S for her next car. Of course she probably won't let me drive it.

get the Works kit if you want to not give up the ZHP's power.


----------

